# Unroofing of skin lesion



## chrissyr (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Guys,
What would you bill for unroofing of a skin lesion? He used a 23 guage needle.
Thanks,
Chrissy


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jun 28, 2011)

sounds like 10021 fine needle aspiration


----------



## chrissyr (Jun 28, 2011)

But 10021 says a syringe is also used to collect and sample the fluid.  The coding educator for my company said 10060 (I&D). What do you think about that?
Thanks for your response


----------



## DeeCPC (Jun 28, 2011)

It depends on what is documented.  Generally, unroofing is coded as 10060.


----------

